# Julie & Julia



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

*Hello Everyone,*

*Well I hate to say it but I just saw Julie & Julia for the 2nd time. It is a terrific movie , and a make you feel good film for 2009. For anyone who likes to cook , be it professionally or not, this movie brings out the best in all of us.*
*I give it a thumbs up and highly recommend it !*
*petalsandcoco :chef:*
*Has anyone else seen it ? *


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Cool! I've been wanting to see that, I'll probably go this weekend, people I talked to said it was good.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I liked the Julia part better than the Julie part. 

Wait, didn't I post on this already?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree 100% percent with you. I just cannot believe how good her part was played by Streep.
When she was doing an interview, she started talking just like Julia Child, I youtubed it yesterday and roared laughing.
Glad to hear your comment.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

This one is definately on my "A" list to rent as soon as the video comes out. That is, if I can wait that long! :lol:


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

I was out of town and saw it opening night--did the 12:01 a.m. thing. what fun!!
Can't wait for it to come here so I can see it again.
Nan


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Too much fun. All the reports on the news here are saying that Julia Child's cookbooks are selling like hot cakes....
I am all up for seeing the movie for the 3rd time.

I wish they would do on Jacques Pepin...........:lol:

I will buy it as soon as it comes out. LOL


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Saw it today. Loved it. Cried. Didn't like Julie so much, LOVED Julia!

I saw Meryl Streep once. I just happened to be at the movie theater watching some random movie when they were doing the whole red carpet thing, for the premiere of one of her movies... you know the one where she's a mother and she's dying of cancer, can't remember the name of it.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, have you seen her in "Mama Mia" ? She did a spectacular job in the movie "Out of Africa".

What made me lose my tears in "Julie and Julia" was when they played that beautiful song at the end when they showed her in the kitchen. There was just just silence in the theater while that song played and then in walks Julia and her husband to get the mail and her joy when she sees her book. 

I tell you , it is a feel good movie. I recommend it to everyone.

How could anyone not like Julia Child after this ? The woman is a 6 foot icon.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

This is the site and song to that beautiful song..................

*Margaret Whiting* - *Time After Time* - Free MP3 Stream on IMEEM Music
Listen to *Margaret Whiting Time After Time* free on imeem. Find fans of *Time After Time* by *Margaret Whiting*, discuss *Margaret Whiting* lyrics.
www.imeem.com/.../*margaret*_*whiting*/.../*margaret*-*whiting*-*time*-*after*-*time*/ - 

Oh, everytime I hear it my heart swells, call me old fashioned, call me a romantic, I just can't help myself.
petalsandcoco :blush:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

David and I just saw it with a food industry friend and her husband. Fabulous! And although we all preferred the Julia sections, the Julie sections were fine. They seemed to balance the movie in an interesting way. And Julie wasn't supposed to be all that likeable during the height (or depth) of her project. Here's someone whose days were taken up (almost buried by) other people's terrible, terrible problems, sadness and frustrations. Of course she got self-centered when she got half a chance.

But Streep's Julia is just amazing. Not just the look (which is almost scary in its accuracy) but the soul of the woman. Wow.

And very luckily we were all going to a wonderful bistro-like restaurant afterwards because the film made me SO hungry.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

My question is, did Julia Child really not like Julie's blog? Whatever happened with that part of the story?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

According to the story, Julia Child did not give any reason as to why, but simply that she was not happy about the idea. 
Maybe the 6 foot icon of butter was not happy that someone actually made every recipe of her world famous cook book in one year. Imagine, someone even attempting to mimic her cooking must have been a shock to her ego.

It put a dent in her souffle thats for sure.
She even had something to say about McDonalds french fries !!!!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I posted this link that answers a little of what you're asking on another string: Mastering the Art of French Cooking Reaches Young Readers Again - 7/20/2009 9:30:00 AM - Publishers Weekly

What the movie doesn't do is provide a sense of what most of the blogs were like. I read some as they came out and they certainly didn't seem as sweet and earnest as the Amy Adams character or the script presents them. They were (at least the ones I read) much more about Julie and her struggles with shopping and getting the food home and cooking after a long day at work than about the food. And the language was a lot more laden with 4-letter words than you see in the movie. Julia might have been a touch raunchy, but I don't think she was all that fond of swearing. So I can see why Julia wasn't really all that interested.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with you.....Julia , would not of liked all the cussing, after all , it was another generation, woman cussed under the breath but it was not to be heard.

The blog is just riddled with f.... words. And if Julia at the ripe old age of 90 asked someone to look into it , said what the blog was , and if they mentionned all the swearing then maybe in Julia's eyes it took away from " the good name".


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well I just saw this movie last night and it looks like we all have the same sentiments. I found myself waiting for the "Julie" parts to be over and watch the "Julia" parts. The sets in Paris were amazing and of course Streep nailed it (wonder if she will get another oscar for this).

It is too bad they did not just do a movie about Julie Child what an interesting life she had. I would of loved to have seen how she met Jaques Pepin and their friendship grew etc.

Last but not lest Stanley Tucci was really fantastic and I think he and Streep have a great chemistry.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I finally just saw the movie this past week, and I totally agree with both the above sentiment and most of what has been said. In regards to Nicko's comment, my wife laughed at me because I would cringe each time Julia and her husband starting getting passionate. It was kind of like watching my grandmother get "frisky," sure it happens, but I don't want to know about it. 

As for Julia not liking the blog, I'm not surprised. She was a wonderful woman but she also had some very harsh opinions in her time. In fact for a while I was really turned off to Julia Child. She had done an interview for some magazine (can't remember which one now) in which she railed against the trend of hot and spicy foods, going on and on about how it ruins your taste buds and how chefs use spice and heat to cover a multitude of culinary sins. At the time I was very into Latin and Indian foods and found her comments uninformed, close minded, and completely off base. I got over it, but started to look at Julia in a new light, one a little darker than before. We have idolized and cannonized her that we tend to forget some of those more opinionated moments of her life, which, to me, is too bad as it shows what a strong force she was.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I thought it was a great part of the movie when she (or was it her husband) that the book would change the world.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

While I agree that someone as influential as Julia Child should not rally against other cuisines, I have often wondered about the effect that spicy food has on one's palette. My Indian friends specifically cannot appreciate my mediterranean cooking because according to them it doesn't taste like anything at all. I do find it strange that someone can't taste anything unless it's spicy and Julia Child may be on to something about that... and historically it's been known that when the quality of ingredients isn't good then they have to be doctored by being overcooked and overseasoned. Like in medieval times :thumb:


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

You're getting predictable :lol:


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Excuse moi. I didn't mean to have a point of view.


----------



## chefrobin (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree that I would have much rather seen the history/biography of Julia done rather than seeing a self centered version of Julie and her trying to get attention and write a book so she can "measure-up" in life and do as "well" as her friends have done. While her character does give some balance and her perspective to writing the book. It sure wasn't what I expected in the movie. Did I likek the movie anyway. YES, Julia can still inspire and excite me to try new things and go back and pull out the "old" traditional recipes and cook them again. I remember watching her on PBS as a child, and being inspired to cook even then.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

For anyone wishing to try her duck "en croute" from the film's closing scene, it would be best to go at the bird with a filleting knife and not chef's knife.....it would make the experience all the more easier......sorry Julia....

I still Love the movie !!!!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

We rented "Julie and Julia" last week. We liked it a lot. Until now I never knew I cry when I see a cookbook get published!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

My wife and I just watched the film and really enjoyed it. I agree with the sentiment about waiting for the Julia parts of the movie. Streep was perfect in the role,I felt like I was watching Julia and not an actor. I also enjoyed how the film show cased the wonderful relationship between Julia and her husband. And the scenes with Simone Beck and Louisette Bertholle were priceless.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Finally saw it on video. I can only say more of the same as above. More Juila, less Julie.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I have thoroughly enjoyed the movie several times.  However,  I would enjoy an entire movie, entirely of Julia  even more!  I think her struggles and triumphs would be much more interesting, as well as entertaining, than those of a Julia wannabee.


----------

